# Next



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I want to order some things from Next and not get an account thought  I could just pay on my may card but can't find out how where am I going wrong?? Or can I not


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Clare- think they need an account setting up which you then pay with credit/ debt card.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

GRRR  I only want to place 1 order! used to have a directory and got rid of it,  my credit bad so won't get aprroved and don't even want one so can't order what I want not impressed


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

They can order instore for you if its something from the catalogue  

x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

guess going to have to do that and pay delivery even thou have a free delivery code


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Clare- could DH not order for you?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

cant you have it delivered to the store free ??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What about someone in the family ordering it to your address?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

right in my name it wouldn't even let me register! but in DH's it has registered and paid on my card!
wouldn't let me put the code in but luckily given me free delivery anyway


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Glad to hear you got it sorted.


----------

